# Help: P2000sk 40 barrel to slide fit. Does this look normal?



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello,
I have a new USP Compact 40 Stainless and I was comparing the fit of the barrel to the breach face on the USP to the fit of my new P2000sk. 
I noticed that on my USP Compact the barrel hood fit exactly to the slide‘s breach face. 
On my P2000sk you can see that the barrel’s hood at the top has quite a gap from the breach face. If you look from the side you can easily see the back of a chambered round.
Does it look similar to your P2000sk?
The lockup seems tight.
What do you think?
Thanks.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hassiman said:


> Hello,
> I have a new USP Compact 40 Stainless and I was comparing the fit of the barrel to the breach face on the USP to the fit of my new P2000sk.
> I noticed that on my USP Compact the barrel hood fit exactly to the slide‘s breach face.
> On my P2000sk you can see that the barrel’s hood at the top has quite a gap from the breach face. If you look from the side you can easily see the back of a chambered round.
> ...


On mine you can fit a business card between the breech and barrel. I don't have a close up lens but you can see the case through that gap. My Glock G27 and G26 has a similar gap. Same on my USP 45. That gap is necessary for when the barrel tilts down as the slide is retracted. Some may be a little tighter or looser than others due to slight machining variations. But you're only dealing with a few thousandths of an inch or less. Not enough to be concerned about.


----------



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks much… 🙏. How do you like your SK❓Accurate❓Have not yet had a chance to fire mine yet…. I like the white detailing…


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hassiman said:


> Thanks much… 🙏. *How do you like your SK*❓Accurate❓Have not yet had a chance to fire mine yet…. I like the white detailing…


You're always welcome! *Which one?* At least in my opinion HK makes thee best polymer framed pistol on the market. I say that as I have a variety of other polymer framed pistols as well. Out of the one's that I own I like their VP series the best. I just wish that they made a VP45 or even better yet a VP45 SK. I'd even settle for a VP40 SK. HK is a premier and primarily a manufacturer for many of the world's elite law enforcement and military agencies. They were the first to come out with a polymer framed pistol the VP 70 in 1970.

As far as accuracy, they're about as accurate as any other quality made pistol. All of the one's I have worked straight outta' the box with whatever ammo I put through them. Yeah, I like to work on guns hence the white lettering. The only thing that I don't like about polymer framed guns are those plastic triggers. If available I always replace them with machined aluminum one's. Because they are kinda' over engineered they can be a little tricky to work on. Not like a Glock. If you're used to working on guns it's no big deal.

HKparts.net is a good source for both OEM (Original Equipment Manufacture) aftermarket parts and magazines.


----------



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

Yeeesh Desertman,
Quite a collection. 
My USP Compact 40 stainless is a KE that I bought new. These weapons are designed for combat and are uber reliable. I have other handguns but if I needed a weapon for defense it would be an HK.

Good news for you, GrayGuns is working on a flat metal trigger for HK hammer fired handguns. As well as custom weight hammer springs❗
I like flat metal DA triggers.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hassiman said:


> Yeeesh Desertman,
> Quite a collection.
> My USP Compact 40 stainless is a KE that I bought new. These weapons are designed for combat and are uber reliable. I have other handguns but if I needed a weapon for defense it would be an HK.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the heads up!!! I'm familiar with their products.

My collection? My problem is that I don't get rid of anything. I often go back and forth between my self defense weapons. I like Glocks too. At one time I swore that I'd never own one as I thought that it was the ugliest God damn gun on the planet.* God forbid it's a Tupperware gun!* Now I love 'em. But you just can not beat the overall quality of an HK. Glocks have got to be the easiest of all guns to work on. The design is pretty ingenious as their fire control system has very few moving parts. Just a trigger bar, connector and a spring. You don't have to fiddle around too much taking them apart and putting them back together. They also don't have all of those tiny little springs that if you're not careful can take off into never never land.


----------



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

desertman said:


> Awesome, thanks for the heads up!!! I'm familiar with their products.
> 
> My collection? My problem is that I don't get rid of anything. I often go back and forth between my self defense weapons. I like Glocks too. At one time I swore that I'd never own one as I thought that it was the ugliest God damn gun on the planet.* God forbid it's a Tupperware gun!* Now I love 'em. But you just can not beat the overall quality of an HK. Glocks have got to be the easiest of all guns to work on. The design is pretty ingenious as their fire control system has very few moving parts. Just a trigger bar, connector and a spring. You don't have to fiddle around too much taking them apart and putting them back together. They also don't have all of those tiny little springs that if you're not careful can take off into never never land.


I have been thinking of trying to install the GG short reset for the P2000 but I am not used to driving roll pins… Just installed the extended mag release
On my SK 40. I have sold a lot of guns. Used to live in Tucson. Now in San Diego. 
I’ve Sold a Costa Mesa AR-180, S&W model 52 Target Masterpiece, Smith model 29, Smith 27, 3 WW2 1911’s that were mint. Lots of stuff. My Smith 629-4 is one of 500 and I love it… but it’s NOT for firing in an indoor range 😂


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hassiman said:


> I have been thinking of trying to install the GG short reset for the P2000 but I am not used to driving roll pins… Just installed the extended mag release
> On my SK 40. I have sold a lot of guns. Used to live in Tucson. Now in San Diego.
> I’ve Sold a Costa Mesa AR-180, S&W model 52 Target Masterpiece, Smith model 29, Smith 27, 3 WW2 1911’s that were mint. Lots of stuff. My Smith 629-4 is one of 500 and I love it… but it’s NOT for firing in an indoor range 😂


For roll pins you'll need a roll pin punch of the proper size. They have a small dimple on the end that centers the punch on the pin. It's no big deal driving them out. Just don't try and pound them out. You want to tap them out, go a little at a time. You don't have to drive them all the way out, just enough to remove the part. This way it will be easier to drive them back in without having to use a starter punch. A roll pin starter punch has a small hole drilled into the bottom of it which holds the pin steady as you start driving it in. The only time that you want to completely remove pins is if you're refinishing the frame or slide.

Yeah, I've got a bunch of .44 Magnums too. S&W's and Ruger's. My fist was a Model 29 with an 8 3/8ths inch barrel. I put so many rounds out of that I wore out the forcing cone. I then put a 4 inch barrel on it. My next was a Ruger Redhawk with a 7 1/2 barrel that I bought when they first came out. I still have them and added a few more. I rarely shoot or carry these anymore. But they're keepers just the same. .44 Magnums are overkill for self defense purposes. Plus they're too bulky and heavy to carry around all day. When I bought mine I just wanted to go out and make a lot of noise, and feel the concussion of such a powerful handgun. 

Ruger's are built like tanks. They have heavier frames, top straps and beefier barrels. Their cylinder walls are thicker too plus they don't have removable side plates. They're capable of handling 340 grain +P+ Buffalo Bore ammo. Whereas the S&W's are not.


----------



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

desertman said:


> For roll pins you'll need a roll pin punch of the proper size. They have a small dimple on the end that centers the punch on the pin. It's no big deal driving them out. Just don't try and pound them out. You want to tap them out, go a little at a time. You don't have to drive them all the way out, just enough to remove the part. This way it will be easier to drive them back in without having to use a starter punch. A roll pin starter punch has a small hole drilled into the bottom of it which holds the pin steady as you start driving it in. The only time that you want to completely remove pins is if you're refinishing the frame or slide.
> 
> Yeah, I've got a bunch of .44 Magnums too. S&W's and Ruger's. My fist was a Model 29 with an 8 3/8ths inch barrel. I put so many rounds out of that I wore out the forcing cone. I then put a 4 inch barrel on it. My next was a Ruger Redhawk with a 7 1/2 barrel that I bought when they first came out. I still have them and added a few more. I rarely shoot or carry these anymore. But they're keepers just the same. .44 Magnums are overkill for self defense purposes. Plus they're too bulky and heavy to carry around all day. When I bought mine I just wanted to go out and make a lot of noise, and feel the concussion of such a powerful handgun.
> 
> ...


Great collection…. Great guns.
You live in Az?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hassiman said:


> Great collection…. Great guns.
> You live in Az?


Thank You and indeed I do, amongst the Saguaro's, mountains, canyons, rattlesnakes, and lizards. There's no place like it.


----------



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

desertman said:


> Thank You and indeed I do, amongst the Saguaro's, mountains, canyons, rattlesnakes, and lizards. There's no place like it.
> 
> View attachment 20145
> 
> ...


Is that the mount Lemmon highway?
I was in the UofA Astronomy department for many years. Spent a lot of time on mount Hopkins and Lemon. Grew up next to Westward look dude ranch on Ina Road.
Love the shot of the horned lizard. My favorite little guys.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hassiman said:


> Is that the mount Lemmon highway?
> I was in the UofA Astronomy department for many years. Spent a lot of time on mount Hopkins and Lemon. Grew up next to Westward look dude ranch on Ina Road.
> Love the shot of the horned lizard. My favorite little guys.


No that's through the Weaver Mountains, not too far from Wickenburg, south of Yarnell. Mt. Lemmon is northeast of Tucson. Mt. Hopkins is in the Santa Rita Mountains south of Tucson. I'm guessing that you were at the Steward and Fred Whipple Observatories? We have an 8 inch Celestron Schmidt Cassegrain telescope along with a set of 2 inch Televue eyepieces. Arizona's a great place for star gazing that's for sure. I don't think that we'll ever unlock the mysteries of the universe? It's just mind boggling to think that there is no beginning and there is no end. What's outside the observable universe? Are there other's? Are we alone? I don't think that we've been visited by aliens from another galaxy or even from within our own galaxy. The distances between solar systems and galaxies are beyond comprehension, I believe that the odds are against it. You're dealing with light years.

Yeah we have lizards all over the place of all shapes and sizes we've yet to see any Gila monsters though. No shortage of bull snakes, but they don't bother anyone. Neither do rattlesnakes unless they're threatened. We were out in the desert when these people came along and told us that they had just killed a rattlesnake. They took us to where it was, all I could think of is what the hell for? Rattlesnakes really do not want to have anything to do with anything that they can not eat. I think that these people watch too many westerns?


----------



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

desertman said:


> No that's through the Weaver Mountains, not too far from Wickenburg, south of Yarnell. Mt. Lemmon is northeast of Tucson. Mt. Hopkins is in the Santa Rita Mountains south of Tucson. I'm guessing that you were at the Steward and Fred Whipple Observatories? We have an 8 inch Celestron Schmidt Cassegrain telescope along with a set of 2 inch Televue eyepieces. Arizona's a great place for star gazing that's for sure. I don't think that we'll ever unlock the mysteries of the universe? It's just mind boggling to think that there is no beginning and there is no end. What's outside the observable universe? Are there other's? Are we alone? I don't think that we've been visited by aliens from another galaxy or even from within our own galaxy. The distances between solar systems and galaxies are beyond comprehension, I believe that the odds are against it. You're dealing with light years.
> 
> Yeah we have lizards all over the place of all shapes and sizes we've yet to see any Gila monsters though. No shortage of bull snakes, but they don't bother anyone. Neither do rattlesnakes unless they're threatened. We were out in the desert when these people came along and told us that they had just killed a rattlesnake. They took us to where it was, all I could think of is what the hell for? Rattlesnakes really do not want to have anything to do with anything that they can not eat. I think that these people watch too many westerns?
> 
> ...


I worked with Fred… Yeeesh… He has a named observatory 🙏. You know you are old when people you have worked with have things named after them. 😬. I worked on the MMT on Hopkins… 4 Meter on KPNO and Steward 90 inch. Worked on Hubble secondary. Was head of astro research photo at Steward. Later worked at the Center For Creative Photography at the UofA…
Love your images. Brings back memories.
I love the image of the baby Horned Lizard. I would love to find one.


----------

